# winter rims and tires for 2002 330i sports packaage



## Bigwheels (Nov 22, 2005)

I bought a set of rims and tires for my 2002 330i sports package, but they don't fit. are from a 2000 328ci sports package with 16" rims and 205/55R-16 tires. When the mechanic tried to put them on, they seemed to be too small. They hits the brakes. I don't know why they dont' fit. Does the sports package require at least 17" wheels? I checked tirerack.com and the 16" wheels should fit. Does anyone know what kind of winter rims would fit my car?


----------



## jbeene (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, you need 17's. My 16's from my 325iT wouldn't fit so had to get 17's from the Tire Rack. On the plus side the Sport Edition rims I bought are almost round and are only $88 per and it still drives like a BMW :thumbup:


----------



## 03330izhp (Jun 15, 2004)

Funny - I just posted the same problem less than an hour ago.
Anybody interested in a set of (4) 16 x 7.5 AT Italia Type 5 with P 205-55R Nokian winters? 1 season - tires as new, 2 wheels VERY slightly curbed.


----------



## Bigwheels (Nov 22, 2005)

Would the 17 * 7.5 wheels fit?


----------



## jbeene (Oct 1, 2005)

Wierd, I just went to the Tire Rack site and they don't list the 17 inch packages anymore? I bought mine no more than a month ago. Must have sold out?

They are now listing the wheels you have as fitting. Maybe yours are a different offset?

There's another place in Canada you could try called Tiretrends.com.


----------

